# Another Day On The Bay



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I was supposed to take my nephew Scooter for catfish on the Delaware, but a mix-up caused us to miss the morning tide. I opted to take him out on the Fish-N-Fun for the PM trip. I figured he'd be happy with a shark or skate.

There were 17 people on the boat when we pulled up, and another 15 folks from Hershey PA got off a bus and joined us. It made for tight quarters, but I wasn'tvery optimistic to begin with. For once the captain headed straight for one of the smaller channels. I showed Scooter how to bait up and get his rig to the bottom, then turned to rig my rod.

I heard Scooter yell "got one". I figured he had a shell, some weed, or a line from the other side of the boat. I turned to see Scooter fighting what appeared to be a nice fish. He brought it to the top and held it there for the mate to net. In five minutes, Scooter had done what I've been trying to do for three months -- put a keeper fluke in the box.










The fishing was pretty cosistent all day. We stayed at that one channel, and Scooter caught his first sea robin and three more throwbacks. There were a few small sharks caught, which caused some messy tangles as they raced up the side of the boat. With that many people on board, cutting out and rerigging was the quickest method to get back in the water. I figure over 100 fluke were caught, including six keepers. I had eight throwbacks, including a fat 16 incher that had to go back over the side. On the last drift a fellow in the far corner caught a nice 17.5 incher that sealed the pool. All in all, it was a much better day than I anticipated, and Scooter wants another shot at those sharks. The jack pot is already close to $400.00, so I guess we'll BOTH be back!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice Report Jake

And now you have a new fishing partner in Scooter my nephew Brandon caught his first Bluefish last year and he mad at me because I haven't taken him with me in the Mornings(His mother would kill me if I woke her up that early) it's looks like you guys had a very nice time and now you guys can have a contest since he got the keeper before you you'll have to get him next trip.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Congratulations Scooter, and well done Manayunk Jake!!!!


----------

